# Ghost Shrimp releasing babies!



## Mollicus (Jun 6, 2010)

My ghost shrimp are dropping their larvae right this very moment  Unfortunately they're in a community tank with 2 gourami and some corydoras (and a couple guppies)... so I don't really have any hopes of their survival... not to mention the research I've done says they're very difficult to keep alive as shrimplets even if they avoid being eaten :-/

But that being said, my interest has definitely been sparked to order my red cherry shrimp for the 5g once the danios are out of it!!

To show my newness at this whole invertebrate thing... can red cherries be kept with goldfish or are they strictly a tropical?


----------



## Dev (May 17, 2010)

I keep a tank of cherries at room temp (~60-85F depending on time of year), but I'm not sure how they'd do in colder water or how cold their water really gets in the winter since I never cared enough to check... with goldfish it wouldn't matter though, they'd be gobbled up pretty quick. 

So in short no they can't be kept together, but not necessarily due to the temperature difference.


----------



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

One of the 3 Ghost Shrimps I purchased to serve as scavengers in my tank turned out to be berried. My mother insisted that I try to breeding it. The tiny baby shrimps are now in a bucket. They are easier to keep than I expected: I change the water every 2-3 days. they are in there with some Java moss, and I think they are feeding on infusoria. 

I did attempt to transfer one of the baby shrimp into the planted community tank (9 Cardinals, 9 Neons, 2 Otos, 2 Zebra Danios, 3 Ghost Shrimps), hoping it would survive in the moss log. I do not believe it is alive. :doubt:


----------



## giypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

I am amazed your Ghosts dropped live shrimp-lets in captivity. Awesome. 
I would not transfer any more to the community tank until they are
much older if you plan to keep them.

Keep us posted


----------



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

(Thread Hijack) :sorry:



giypsy said:


> I am amazed your Ghosts dropped live shrimp-lets in captivity. Awesome.
> I would not transfer any more to the community tank until they are
> much older if you plan to keep them.
> 
> Keep us posted


I did a count today while I was transferring them into a different container: 26 shrimplets. They are starting to resemble shrimps like a week ago. While they are cute, but I really hope my other ghost shrimps are not gonna breed again.


----------



## Mollicus (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats on your shrimplets!!

...all but one of my ghost shrimp are now dead  I've found 3 bodies in the last couple of days, and the rest just somehow disappeared... probably eaten.

Sad, but they were almost a full 2 inches from the pet store, some had lesions on them, and my water quality is less than ideal... so I'm not terribly surprised. Good luck with your shrimplets!


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

goldfish will suck everything in their mouth and spit it out. including your shrimp.


----------



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

Disaster struck...
my ghost shrimp is pregnant again -_-;;

I should name her Kate Gosselin ound:


----------



## Mollicus (Jun 6, 2010)

Good grief Red Fern... my shrimp die, yours gets knocked up... there's gotta be a connection there somewhere


----------



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

Mollicus said:


> Good grief Red Fern... my shrimp die, yours gets knocked up... there's gotta be a connection there somewhere


haha
If the shrimps are enjoying themselves, then more power to them. However, I am stuck with the rearing task


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

Mollicus said:


> Good grief Red Fern... my shrimp die, yours gets knocked up... there's gotta be a connection there somewhere


lol. "every new begining starts from some other begining's end"


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

craigslist always has cherries for like 50 cents in my area and if you live in canada you can get them for like 25 on aquabid. but i wouldn't go too far with ghost shrimp... its not worth it unless you have a pond where it's easy for them to breed and feed...but cherries can be kept in coldwater, i've left mines in cups and stuff nothing happens they're very hardy...they might loose color and their metabolism will be lower


----------

